# Neue Gummiköder - Wedge Tails



## BT-Holger (22. Januar 2004)

Hey ho, 

eine völlig neue Art von Gummifischen ist eingetroffen:
Die WEDGE TAILS 

Hochgelobt in verschiedenen amerikanischen Angelforen und bei www.angeln.de wird dieser Köder für einige dicke Fische auch in europäischen Gewässern sorgen.

Eine wulstartige Verdickung des Köderschwanzes bringt viel Bewegung mit wenig Druck in den Wedge Tail.
Erhältlich in vielen Farben und vier Größen/Formen- 9cm, 13cm, 18cm und 13cm "Zander-Spezial".

Zur Shopeinführung verlose ich je eine Packung je Größe und Form.
Mitmachen kann jeder unter e-mail:
Gewinne-bei-Anglers-Topshop@web.de 

Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Einsendeschluss ist der 31. Januar 2004.

Für alle die nicht gewonnen haben gebe ich auf die WedgeTails bis zum 28. Februar einen Einführungsrabatt von 5%.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2004)

Will auch welche zum testen:--))


----------



## soeketroete (22. Januar 2004)

Hab dir schon eine mail geschrieben! Daqs Teil sieht ja wirklich äußerst interessant aus!


----------



## masch1 (22. Januar 2004)

Mehl ist raus:q :q :q :q


----------



## Kröte (22. Januar 2004)

Möchte auch testen !
Mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## anguilla (22. Januar 2004)

Sehen erstmal nicht schlecht aus...bin gespannt, ob sie den Shadxperts Konkurrenz machen können...


----------



## Pete (22. Januar 2004)

...einführungsrabatt...pfui deibel...uns wir haben früher echt mit sowat jeangelt...


----------



## AngelnderWolf (22. Januar 2004)

Die sehen ja wirklich spitze aus. Dauert nicht mehr lange, bis jemand einen kapitalen Shad an Land zieht und sich fragt, was für ein Fisch das ist  .

Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, gebe ich auf jedenfall welche ab...soviel braucht doch kein Mensch ...oder etwa doch?


----------



## Guen (23. Januar 2004)

Habe auch mal ne Mail geschickt ,sehen ja interessant aus die Dingers  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Guen,
schön was von dir zu lesen! Wieso brauchst du Gummis??


----------



## BT-Holger (23. Januar 2004)

@ anguilla,

ich sehe die eher als eine Ergänzung zu den Köder von SX`s.
Ich will sie dieses WE mal testen. Die Führung soll sich vom "normalen" Gufiangeln etwas unterscheiden. Nicht mit gezupften Bewegungen führen, sondern eher ziehen.
Ich schreib dann natürlich wie es war.

c ya

Holger


----------



## AngelnderWolf (5. Februar 2004)

Ich hab gewonnen :z . In weniger als zwei Wochen geht es an die Ostsee, da werde ich sie gleichmal testen :s .


----------



## KöFi (5. Februar 2004)

Hab auch gewonnen :g . Kann aber leider erst Anfang Mai testen, wir haben Schonzeit (keine Kunstköder dürfen benutzt werden )


----------



## marca (5. Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch welche gewonnen!
Hoffe nur, dass die Gufis vor Mittwoch da sind.
Am Donnerstag gehts für ein langes WE nach Irland.
Wollen doch mal sehen, wie den Pikes die Wedgis schmecken!

MfG
marca


----------



## anguilla (5. Februar 2004)

Ich will auch gewinnen....!  :q


----------



## BT-Holger (5. Februar 2004)

Hey ho,

die WT`s gehen morgen an die Boardies raus, die sich schon bei mir gemeldet haben und ihre Adresse und den Boardnick hinterlassen haben.
Ich werde die Gewinner (nur den Boardnick) vollständig veröffentlichen, damit die Sache für alle auch transparent ist.

@ marca

Sonnabend hast Du sie!

Allen die diesmal nicht gewonnen haben, wünsche ich viel Glück bei den nächsten Verlosungen und Gewinnspielen.


c ya



Holger


----------



## marca (9. Februar 2004)

Super!!
Die Wedge Tails sind da!
Vielen Dank nochmals an ATS-Holger an dieser Stelle.
Die Gufis sehen mit ihrem "Keulenschwanz" schon sehr außergewöhnlich aus.
Habe sie gestern mal montiert und werde sie,wie schon gesagt, ab Donnerstag in Irland den Hechten präsentieren.
Sind für meine Verhältnisse schon ganz schöne Schuhsohlen!
Einen Erfahrungs/Reisebericht werde ich dann ins AB schreiben.

MfG
marca


----------



## BT-Holger (9. Februar 2004)

@ Marca,

war am Samstag früh mit den WT`s unterwegs. Leider fast erfolglos. Nur einen Brassen auf den 9cm WT am Maul gehakt. Ob der nun gerade im Weg war oder sich wirklich das Ding eingesaugt hat, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.
Sonst hämmern die Dinger aber los. Von der Gummimischung her gesehen sind sie wirklich härter als das was ich sonst auch fische.
Die "Apfelspalte" als Schwanz verursacht aber eine sehr gute Druckwelle. Im Fließgewässer wirds auf jeden Fall einer meiner Fav`s.


c ya


Holger


----------



## marca (9. Februar 2004)

Die kleineren Gufis(Stinte) sind wirklich eine harte Mischung.
Sehr ungewöhnliche Teile.
Werde sie aber auf alle Fälle auch auf Zander im Kanal testen!
Hauptsache, der Erfolg git ihnen Recht.
Habe ja bei uns noch bis zum ersten April Zeit, die WedgeTails auf ihre Fängigkeit zu testen.
Erfolgsmeldungen(hoffentlich) werden hier im Board natürlich kundgetan!

MfG
marca


----------



## magic.j (15. Februar 2004)

Hi leute,


Fischt man diese Teil mit dem ganz normalen Bleikopf oder gibts da ne andere Montage?
Wie groß,besser gesagt schwer muss der Bleikopf bei einem 13cm WT sein?

mfg
magic.j


----------



## marca (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern aus Irland zurückgekommen.
Habe da die Wedge Tails auf Hecht getestet.
Die großen "Schuhsohlen" habe ich auf einen Profiblinkerhaken mit kleinem Bleikopf aufgezogen und mit einem "Angstdrilling"
versehen.
In zweieinhalb Stunden habe ich drei nette Hechte an Land gezogen.
Die Teile laufen wirklich außergewöhnlich.
Der Keulenschwanz braucht allerdings einiges an Zug um ordentlich zu arbeiten.
Alle Hechte hatten den Gufi quer im Maul hängen und waren ausnahmslos am Drilling gehakt.
Die Wedge Tails sind schon sehr außergewöhnliche Teile und laufen sehr schön wenn man sie gleichmäßig einholt.
Nochmals danke an ATS-Holger und im Juni bin ich weider in Irland,
dann testen wir die Wedges ausführlicher!
Ach ja, das absolute Highlight der zweieinhalb Angeltage in Irland
war ein herrlicher Atlantiklachs von 79 cm, gefangen in einem kleinen Flüßchen auf Flying Condom!
Bericht mit bildern folgt noch.

MfG
marca


----------



## Mack (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Marca
Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht und die Bilder. 
Gruß Holger


----------

